# Default cropping when selecting an image to Develope



## JDuckett (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi there,

I have used Lightroom for years with no problems... Until it seems getting Windows 10. The current problem I now have, that I need help with is this:

I shoot in RAW/Jpeg on a Fuji Xpro-1 so I can get a square format raw file. I import the images fine, hit develop, still fine, all the thumbs at the bottom of the page are still as shoot - but as soon as I click on one to bring it into the develop pane for some reason Lightroom crops the image in closer. the pixel count remains the same but the image is cropped considerably, ruining the composition and rendering the file useless.

Any help or advise gratefully received.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jan 15, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!

I tried this on my x100s (since I don't have the XPro-1), and the JPEG and the RAF come into lightroom cropped identically. They are both square, and switching from one to another doesn't change the composition. However, the raw file, when brought into cropping mode, still has all the sensor's pixels, but LR has cropped them to match the JPEG. Can you take your Xpro-1 raw file into crop mode in LR and see if the pixels you need are still available?

I suspect that LR may be doing something hinky with your camera, but a couple of screen shots would help to nail down the problem.


----------



## clee01l (Jan 15, 2016)

Hal P Anderson said:


> ...However, the raw file, when brought into cropping mode, still has all the sensor's pixels, but LR has cropped them to match the JPEG. Can you take your Xpro-1 raw file into crop mode in LR and see if the pixels you need are still available?


 The LR crop tool has two slightly different crop presets: "Original" & "As Shot".  "Original" sets the crop window to the full display of pixels present as recorded by the camera. "As Shot" honors any in camera crop settings.   For most cameras,  "Original" & "As Shot" display the same pixels.  In Develop, LR defaults to "As Shot".   I believe it was in response to the Fuji cameras that LR4 incorporated the  "Original" & "As Shot" options to accommodate these differences in crop characteristics.


----------



## JDuckett (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi there and thank you for trying to help.

Lr only imports the square raw and no when I go to the crop tool the pixels aren't there. 

I've also tried original and as shot and no difference


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi JDuckett, welcome to the forum!

Can you upload one of the files somewhere (Dropbox, www.wetransfer.com, something like that) so we can try it with your file?


----------



## JDuckett (Jan 15, 2016)

Thank you Victoria,

Yes certainly but give me u awhile. I'm on my phone as the pc I use for photography is not connected to WiFi. Let me load Norton, connect to WiFi and I'll then upload a file (and a screen shot).
Again thank.you.


----------



## JDuckett (Jan 15, 2016)

Sorry Victoria... Can't get a file transfer program working and can't paste a screen dump. Quess I just need to keep trying.


----------



## JDuckett (Jan 16, 2016)

Sorry Victoria but no way of getting a file too you.
Thank you anyway!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 17, 2016)

Don't worry, I'm sure there's a way.  You say your photography computer isn't connected to the internet?  Do you have another that is?  If so, you could copy the files onto a USB stick from your photography computer and plug it into another one.


----------



## AndreasM (Jan 18, 2016)

I guess I'm the least experienced Lr user among the posters in this thread, so this might be a bit cheeky .... but could it be that the picture is just modified by the lens correction function - therefore "distorting" the border and Lr has to crop to make it a clean square picture again? (or maybe even "Upright" is set as standard setting during import?)


----------

